# Our group out playing this past weekend



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mike posted this up in my bike's thread in the Honda section, but I figured many of ya'll would miss it there and might like to see it. 

This is a water management area, sits in the middle of several cypress tree fields and tends to stay at least somewhat wet year-round. With all the rains we've had in the past couple months much of it was completely under. - Nothing to crazy mud wise, but some fun riding for sure. 

Filmed from his iphone & had to convert media for editing, so not the best footage, but pretty good. 






 

I snapped my intermediate driveshaft off in this vid trying to climb out the embankment on the far side. You can see when I stepped out onto the front d-ring to get the fronts hooked up to climb, and it let go the moment I whacked the throttle. A couple hours later in 2wd only mode I managed to twist off another rear axle, so it's Turner time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid! ouch on the shaft snap!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The intermediate wasn't really a suprise and isn't a major issue. In a way I'm glad it broke because the few hours I spent in 2wd mode told me to leave the front posi locked down as-is and just build a disconnect for the front. 

The rear axles on the other hand have been a battle. I've tried several things now to not have to spend the $ on a pair of Turners, but it just ain't happening. So, now it's gonna sit a little while till I can justify dumping that kind of change on axles, and then I'll just keep it. - Got my HD paid off though and it should be traded off soon for that Rhino & Grizzly which will keep me rolling.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

def looks wet out there for sure


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

where is that N ft myers?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

cool vid man, I hate breaking out on the trail.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's out in south Lehigh, of St Rd 82. 

Bike still road fine with only 2wd for a few hours after breaking the int shaft, but wasn't really handy to trail ride back to the trailer in sugar sand with only one rear wheel pulling after snapping the axle.


----------

